# South Texas Snook on the Fly



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

Troys Winter Snook on the fly with Capt. Jason Martinez
http://arroyocityflyfishing.com


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice snook. How would you describe the snook fishing there? 

1) catch one in a lifetime?
2) can expect one good snook per day?
3) can expect several good snook per day?

Or other?


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like you were in the Arroyo. Were you fishing the deck pilings?

Regardless, nice catch!


----------



## fishingfool02 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Snook*

Pretty sure that was the Brownsville Ship Channel ...


----------

